# friends in ubon from sakaeo



## ykcir9 (Nov 27, 2009)

hello. friends i am building a house in sakeo.
where woud i meet expats in obon to talk. make my home fel like home.
i would like to meet americans in thailand obon afb is about two hrs away .
my wife is th. not a( lnight. ) have serious problems with step father . need advice to options in sa kaeo . 
brothers i need a freind. sincerel Rick noll. collegeville pa and sakaoe thailand all in all i just need americans to talk to. put thai nit noi


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

YKC

I have edited out what you and your wife do for a living, as I cannot really see the need for you to tell people this in your very first posting.
I may be wrong but it looks like covert advertising to me, if you want to advertise your business then please upgrade to premium membership, if I am wrong about this I apologise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

In Sa Kaeo town? Don't think any members in that province at the moment, but you never know. Are you mainly back home in Collegeville PA? Is your wife with you? If you feel like discussing some of the problems with your stepfather, I'm sure we'll try to help. There is a lot of experience here, good and bad, of relationships with both Thai partners, and their parents. It's not easy.

How long have you been married? Lived in Thailand? Are you buying in your wife's name, or through a company?

Feel free to add a little more info anonymously... best of luck, it can be really tough at times.


----------



## ykcir9 (Nov 27, 2009)

*just venting thanks*



MaidenScotland said:


> YKC
> 
> I have edited out what you and your wife do for a living, as I cannot really see the need for you to tell people this in your very first posting.
> I may be wrong but it looks like covert advertising to me, if you want to advertise your business then please upgrade to premium membership, if I am wrong about this I apologise.


sorry just venting not solciting. thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't worry about it ykcir, feel free to let us have a few more details and I'm sure the knowledgeable crowd on here will come up with some thoughts!


----------



## wicker (Dec 22, 2009)

ive just arrived in sa kaeo around a month back ! the place itself is beautiful but it does 
get a tad boring,i think the hardest part is not talking english for so long, apart from with the girlfriend ! so far im spending my time playing basketball with the kids at the local school 
and fixing up my girlfriends families house ! anybody know of where the nearest cinema is located ?? i know it wont be close ...


----------

